# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Lanarkshire Beekeepers Association >  Enid Brown : Wax processing from Hive to Candle  Mon 2nd Feb

## EK.Bee

Our February Meeting is on Monday 2nd February.

Venue   Upstairs meeting room
            Clydesmill Fire Station
            Cambuslang
            G72 1AA

Time  7.30pm to 9.30pm

Speaker  Enid Brown

Title     *Wax processing from Hive to Candle*

This is a talk not to be missed.  Enid is a very knowledgeable and experienced beekeeper who is a course tutor at the SBA workshops on Honey and Wax.   She has won many prizes for her honey and wax over the years and in her talks passes on many useful hints and tips.

Bring your own Mug for tea/coffee

*Non members made very welcome*

----------


## gavin

Brilliant to see another young beekeepers association get established, particularly when it is tapping into the expertise of the likes of Enid and Steve S.  I hope it goes well.

----------

